# All Digests for Newsletter 2982



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 21, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

People who want to pay me to make things.
Flower Knit Stitch…Anyone Try It?
My big project section 11 done
FAIR ISLE CONUNDRUM
head form
Just Cotton
Suggestions needed!
Help with instructions
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

fingerless mitts thumb opening...
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Wild strawberries
My first baby knits
Shark Socks
charity blanket
K - Shawlography
More hats from repurposed yarn
My Panda Bear quilt for Ggrandaughter
Cross Mug Rug
Toddler dress - Miss Muffett
Starting The Gusset......
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

How much is the local newspaper in your area?
KK's Mirth, Merriment and Moaners
Chewy
A smart little girl
Chewy.com
Weird Sea Creatures
Sunday Religious Funnies for Forgiving Souls
kk's Spring Equinox
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
Royal Mail Delivery Scam
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

St Augustine Knitt Knatts
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 12th November, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS - Cotton Hooded Cardigan
Fleisher's Knitting Worsted
*Links and Resources*

Lovely way for neater ssk
Ukrainian Children's Choir
Elbac Scarf (K)
Retta Scarf (K)
Five Patterns from Golden Lucy Crafts (C)
Shifting Sands Scarf (K)
Denim Dreams Triangle Scarf (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Toy story knitting pattern
*Other Crafts*

Gift bags


----------

